# Shaped Mattress Supplier



## BarnacleBob (Oct 31, 2010)

I need a new mattress for my rear fixed bed. It will have to be tailor made to fit the bed which is cut away towards the foot end.

Can anyone reccomend a supplier of quality shaped mattresses from personal experience?

Bob


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

No personal experience but I do know that there is a retailer on the A27, Chichester by-pass.

They make mattresses for boats, motorhomes and caravans. HTH.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Raskelf of Dragons Den fame make custom memory foam mattresses. My father in law had one made for his tapered bed in a CI 694. We borrowed it one weekend (we also owned an identical van) and was the most comfortable mattress we've ever slept on at home or in the van!


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Raskelf. They made up one for our Adria, I just gave them the measurements as they didnt have them on record, which they do for a lot of vans.

We no longer have the van with a fixed bed so now it is on the spare bed indoors - with a corner missing :roll: but still very, very comfy

good company to deal with


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

there is a reciept for a replacement matress in my van paperwork will get the company name for you next time i go to the van


----------

